# Favorite way to prepare lobster?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Searched for recipes on here but didn't really come up with much. I'm throwing some lobster on the BGE tonight and just trying to figure out what yalls' favorite way to cook them is. I usually just throw some butter/lemon/garlic and spices on there. Just looking for some other options..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tyler0421 said:


> Searched for recipes on here but didn't really come up with much. I'm throwing some lobster on the BGE tonight and just trying to figure out what yalls' favorite way to cook them is. I usually just throw some butter/lemon/garlic and spices on there. Just looking for some other options..


In shell or out of shell? Whole or tails?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just tails (in shell) I froze from our trip to the keys last summer.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boil for 25 mins with old bay seafood seasoning, Split down the middle, put melted butter with garlic powder and black pepper on, put broiler on high put in rack not on top but close to top, Watch closely until the tops start to get a little black not that much burn just a little. Peel out of shells and enjoy. If you don't boil them for 25 mins they tend to be tough.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

sealark said:


> Boil for 25 mins with old bay seafood seasoning, Split down the middle, put melted butter with garlic powder and black pepper on, put broiler on high put in rack not on top but close to top, Watch closely until the tops start to get a little black not that much burn just a little. Peel out of shells and enjoy. If you don't boil them for 25 mins they tend to be tough.


My wife does something similar and it tastes great. She boils them and I put them on the grill. She makes this garlic butter and i crack the tail in half and then spread it on and grill it just making sure you don't burn it as it can happen real quick.


----------

